# My phone has no sound!



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2011)

I took my phone to be fixed after some water damage and took it back, I recieved a call on it earlier today after it'd been fixed, but someone else just tried to call me and now it isn't making any sound at all. I don't really want to take it back to the shop, is there anything I can do about it? Otherwise it's working fine again.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2011)

What phone is it? Have you been using headphones? Have you tried restarting it?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2011)

it's a samsung ... and it's one of the older models, the sound went very suddenly (as in the last half an hour, I think!) I've not been using headphones and I've tried restarting it, to no avail.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 7, 2011)

You can perhaps ring up the shop, but it sounds as if you're best going down there again tbh


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2011)

And you've had a good rummage about in the settings to make sure you haven't muted the phone?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2011)

How would I have done that? There isn't an option in the settings to remove sound frpm phone calls is there?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 7, 2011)

I doubt it, which is why (unfortunately) it sounds fucked to me. I must say that my limited experience of water damaged phones is that they can take a long time to start to function again reliably - it took a couple of weeks before one even deigned to turn on again, and even then it was flaky for a week or two. if I'd paid for repair I'd expect it to work more than a day mind.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2011)

Should I take it back tomorrow then and ask wtf's going on?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2011)

The odd thing is that someone phoend me on it earlier and it was fine?


----------



## pogofish (Mar 7, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> How would I have done that? There isn't an option in the settings to remove sound frpm phone calls is there?


 
Both my old Samsungs could be easily muted by a simple single button press.

How long since it was exposed to water? It can take quite a while to dry-out sealed components.  Removing the battery then resetting is also a good idea.  I've also had a phone that would do things like that occasionally, requiring reset.  Usually when its memory was stuffed to near capacity with texts/contacts.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2011)

Which button?


----------



## pogofish (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't remember OTOH - It may well have been bottom right of the keypad, or opposite side from the lock button.  Needed holding for a second or so.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah but I can't hear any sound on phone calls.


----------



## aspirationjones (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah   bottom right is mute/unmute
press and hold and see what happens


----------



## pogofish (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok.  Guess your speaker is still wet or gummed-up.  Was it pure water or a something that may contain residue like a drink?


----------



## aspirationjones (Mar 7, 2011)

oh
you mean no sound from the caller
not just not ringing


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2011)

yes that's what i'[ve been trying to say all along


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2011)

The thing is that it didn't have this problem before I took it to be fixed and then afterwards it didn't seem to have any problems for a good few hours


----------



## aspirationjones (Mar 7, 2011)

which model is it?

Sounds like wet speaker as poggers said or you have call volume right down inadvertently. Make a call or get someone to call you and press volume up or navigation up and see if the voices in your head come back.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2011)

yeh i've turned call volume up down you name it, thing is that it was ringing earlier when i made the phone calls , and now i can't even get it to ring either


----------



## aspirationjones (Mar 7, 2011)

it is wet
water damage is notorious for this -on off problems as the water moves about
there is no way the shop you took it to could have got out, however hard they tried
and repairs places usually don't guarantee water damage repairs in the same way that water damage ain't covered by most policies

go through the usual procedures - take it apart, separate all pieces, leave in a warm place, try again in a week, seriously

as for the bag of rice solution - be careful - I tried it once and all I ended up with was a fucking phone that had rice stuck in it


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2011)

When you say "separate all pieces" what do you mean? Im a bit scared of ruining it any more than it is already.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2011)

He/She means take apart all the bits that are designed to come off (the back, battery etc).


This might help: http://www.wirefresh.com/dropped-your-phone-down-the-loo-dont-panic/


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2011)

If you've just picked it up after water damage repair, just take it back...


----------



## aspirationjones (Mar 8, 2011)

editor said:


> He/She means take apart all the bits that are designed to come off (the back, battery etc).




Aye, this ^^^^


----------

